# Game 8 - Normal - END



## Tyler (Apr 4, 2007)

<big><big><big><big><big>Game 8 - Normal</big></big></big>

*Stats:*
Mafia Wins
4 players alive
5 players _d_ead
Last player killed: Triforce3force, Triforce3force was a cop on the Pro-Town side.

*PLAYERS:*
Justin125 - Godfather
Zelandonia - Mafia
ZELDAFREAK104 - Mafia
Triforce3force - Cop
STORMCOMMANDER - Mason
Super_Naruto - Mason
ac1983fan - Townie
Sephorith - Townie
Shadow_Link_92 - Townie
</big></big><big>


----------



## Tyler (Apr 7, 2007)

Role-Pms are going to be sent out!

Role Pms have been sent out. You  may begin.  :gyroidwink:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm on the protown side (the townie/good side) so please don't vote me out.  Also, I'm not voting anyone out yet.


----------



## Triforce3force (Apr 7, 2007)

A new game... a fresh start!  Let's begin this, shall we?


----------



## ac1983fan (Apr 7, 2007)

*vote:SN*
day 1 claim before anyone even votes you?  scummy.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 7, 2007)

ac1983fan said:
			
		

> *vote:SN*
> day 1 claim before anyone even votes you? scummy.


...exactly what I didn't want to happen, well it doesn't matter what the mafia thinks of me only what the town thinks.  Town vote him

*Vote: ACFAN*

I'm voting him.  I said I was a protown and he goes right out and goes for the easy lynch.  I'm thinking he's the mafia.

Also, I will figure out the next mafia very quickly    			 :evillaugh:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 7, 2007)

ac1983fan said:
			
		

> *vote:SN*
> day 1 claim before anyone even votes you?  scummy.


 Wow... that was some quick voting, for a not very good reason =/

I'm going to wait to vote for now, I hate random voting.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 7, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> ac1983fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's exactly why I'm voting him.  He's a mafia and saw an opening to get an easy lynch.  Unless you're mafia and you don't really care and you know who the mafia is.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 7, 2007)

I know SN isn't mafia.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 7, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> I know SN isn't mafia.


 I know you're not either.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 7, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So, you two are either mason or mafia. 

And now.. I'm deciding to..

*VOTE: ACFAN*

He totally jumped on SN for almost no reason, but SN might still be mafia.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 7, 2007)

Trust me, I'm not.  I'm pretty sure you're not mafia, but there is a chance you are and if you are mafia you would have voted me.


----------



## ac1983fan (Apr 7, 2007)

what???
dude he claimed first post on day 1!!!
Claiming early day one is bad...
lynching early day one is bad, too.
clearly you've all never played a game on mafiascum.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 7, 2007)

ac1983fan said:
			
		

> what???
> dude he claimed first post on day 1!!!
> Claiming early day one is bad...
> lynching early day one is bad, too.
> clearly you've all never played a game on mafiascum.


 It's not that smart to vote that early, but it's something SN would do  :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 7, 2007)

Well actually....

what else would you do right away?


----------



## ac1983fan (Apr 7, 2007)

oh and another thing... how can you guys already be deciding who's mafia and who isn't w/o any discussion?


----------



## ac1983fan (Apr 7, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Well actually....
> 
> what else would you do right away?


 1.random vote
2. unvote
3. ask questions
4. Discuss
5. Lynch someone.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 7, 2007)

ac1983fan said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well a lot of those seem even more "bold" than what he did.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 7, 2007)

Random votes are bad......really bad to do.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 7, 2007)

Super_Naruto is frozen until Day 2 for editing a post.

Vote Count:
SN: I
AC: II
6 to Lynch


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 7, 2007)

Whoops, also I'm going to be gone until Thursday.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 7, 2007)

ac1983fan said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1. Random voting is bad...
2. You can't unvote at the start of the game...
3. mmkay.. thats fine
4. So its that
5. yeah, that works too...


----------



## SL92 (Apr 7, 2007)

I'll ask a question =D

Who's a mafia?


----------



## Justin (Apr 7, 2007)

*silence comes*


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 7, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] I'll ask a question =D

Who's a mafia? [/quote]
 I really don't think the mafia are going to come out and say "Its me, I'm mafia!"


----------



## Tyler (Apr 7, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] I'll ask a question =D
> 
> Who's a mafia?


I really don't think the mafia are going to come out and say "Its me, I'm mafia!" [/quote]
 Hey I did once.  :gyroidtongue: 

(Question Justin... How do I know how many to lynch and stuff?)


----------



## Justin (Apr 7, 2007)

One more then half the players. Ex: 14 players= 8 to lynch.


----------



## SL92 (Apr 8, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] I'll ask a question =D
> 
> Who's a mafia?


"Its me, I'm mafia!" [/quote]
 Thanks for admitting it


----------



## ac1983fan (Apr 8, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> ac1983fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 random voting is not bad, it's completely normal.  After you random vote, you unvote.
read any game on mafiascum.net.  The entire first page is random votes and silliness.
what, do you guys think an entire mafia is going to jump on the wagon of the first random vote?  thaey'd have to me pretty stupid to do that.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 8, 2007)

You guys have less than 24 hours to vote. D:

Vote Count:
SN: I
AC: II
6 to Lynch


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 8, 2007)

ac1983fan said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well here, yeah.. I do, people do that too much here.. (not just mafia)


----------



## Justin (Apr 9, 2007)

VOTE: SN

Sorry guys but I HAVE to agree with acfan; everything he's said is 100% agreed with me.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 9, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> VOTE: SN
> 
> Sorry guys but I HAVE to agree with acfan; everything he's said is 100% agreed with me.


 I think SN is mason, and he normaly acts like that... so I'm still not voting for him.


----------



## ac1983fan (Apr 9, 2007)

why is there already a deadline?
shouldn't dealine's only be imposed when there is low activity?


----------



## Tyler (Apr 9, 2007)

ac1983fan said:
			
		

> why is there already a     line?
> shouldn't dealine's only be imposed when there is low activity?


 No, you have 48 hours to vote for day....


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 9, 2007)

VOTE: acfan to break tie


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 9, 2007)

HA!

I was supposed to sign up for this. xD


Oh well.
*eats popcorn*


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 9, 2007)

*UNVOTE*

I don't think acfan is mafia, or SN.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 9, 2007)

1.5 hours untill day ends!

Votes:
SN: II
AC: II
6 to Lynch


----------



## ac1983fan (Apr 9, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> ac1983fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well, you shouldn't do that.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 9, 2007)

ac1983fan said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It _is_ a bit rushed =0


----------



## Tyler (Apr 9, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> ac1983fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :gyroidsurprised: Tell that to Justin. Do I look like I wrote the rules.


----------



## ac1983fan (Apr 9, 2007)

the mod can change the deadline however they want.


----------



## SL92 (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't think SN is mafia, he's been lynched for no reason in previous games, only to turn out townie. I don't have a clue who it is, I might just vote for *eenie meenie miny mo* 

*VOTE: OddCrazyMe*

Nothing personal, Odd, I'm just guessing.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 9, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] I don't think SN is mafia, he's been lynched for no reason in previous games, only to turn out townie. I don't have a clue who it is, I might just vote for *eenie meenie miny mo* 

*VOTE: OddCrazyMe*

Nothing personal, Odd, I'm just guessing. [/quote]
 odd is the mod...


----------



## SL92 (Apr 9, 2007)

Oops, I was looking at previous posts.

*UNVOTE

VOTE: StormCommander*

And he better not be a mod >=(


----------



## Tyler (Apr 9, 2007)

Everyone shut up and get inside. The mafia is coming!

Gasp! There was a tie! Using my awesome magic powers I will decide using a random generator!

SN:	Wiiner
acfan:	Looser

The town lynches ac1983fan, he was a Townie on the Pro-Town side and gets a last gasp.

Oh no! You've lynched one of your fellow townies! Send in your power pms if you have to! You have 24 hours until Nights end._________________________________________________For the record I used the same program that I use to decide roles. It's completely random.


----------



## Justin (Apr 9, 2007)

ac1983fan said:
			
		

> the mod can change the deadline however they want.


 Correct.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 9, 2007)

From now on Day will last for 72 hours; and time for Night will last 72 hours.

Not everyone has sent in their Power Pms!


----------



## Tyler (Apr 9, 2007)

Good Mooorning! Today we have a high of 72 and a low of 57 being partly cloudy.

I want him     ! Who was him? The godfather has decided to kill Sephorith who was a Townie on the Pro-Town side.

Not a power-role but so far the mafias on a streak to destroying you guys. Hurry and lynch the mafia. You have 72 hours or until there are 5 votes. 

Super_Naruto is unfrozen and is now allowed to post again.


----------



## Justin (Apr 9, 2007)

First post; wh00.

Let's start with a random vote.

VOTE: Shadow_Link_92


----------



## SL92 (Apr 10, 2007)

Random vote...

*VOTE: StormCommander*


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 12, 2007)

VOTE: Shadow_Link_92


----------



## Tyler (Apr 12, 2007)

Because of the inactiveness I'm adding 48 hours to Day 2.


----------



## Justin (Apr 12, 2007)

Discussion we need...

Hello? Anyone there?

Storm, why'd you vote shadow, discussion is NEEDED here.

We CANNOT make ANY mistakes; this is our last chance. Mafia win period if we kill a townie.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 12, 2007)

Justin125 is frozen until Day 3 for editing a post.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 12, 2007)

*Vote: SL92*

Since Storm did.


----------



## SL92 (Apr 12, 2007)

<_< Okay, but it's a game-changing descision on your parts. Voting out a townie and letting mafia lynch me is a mistake, but I'm too busy working on my Pokesigs to care at the moment. Remember this post when you have this third townie gone.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 12, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Discussion we need...
> 
> Hello? Anyone there?
> 
> ...


 Why did you?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 12, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] <_< Okay, but it's a game-changing descision on your parts. Voting out a townie and letting mafia lynch me is a mistake, but I'm too busy working on my Pokesigs to care at the moment. Remember this post when you have this third townie gone. [/quote]
 We're not mafia.  Who else is in this game?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 12, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> *Vote: SL92*
> 
> Since Storm did.


 And why are you and storm working together? 

In a post you said that you knew that each other were not mafia, and now you are voting for whatever he is voting.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 12, 2007)

UNVOTE


*VOTE: ZF*

I think you're acting a little too innocent right now (yeah that sounds stupid).  But the mafia are definetely hidden amongst us.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 12, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> UNVOTE
> 
> 
> *VOTE: ZF*
> ...


 Voting someone the second they say anything bad about you? :| 

I forgot what that was called, I think it was an oh my god you suck vote or something like that.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 12, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Because we're masons.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 12, 2007)

The thing is idk who to vote for.  I'm not voting Storm.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 12, 2007)

So it's me, storm, a cop, and a townie left on the protown....


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 12, 2007)

Who has been killed by mafia before?  Anyone?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 12, 2007)

Sephiroth a townie.  And ACfan was lynched and he was a townie


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 12, 2007)

Then I vote for Zelandonia  

UNVOTE

VOTE: Zel

My reason is that Zel is really the only other one who knows Sephorith, besides Justin.  And people typically take out someone they know.  But if I'm wrong, my second guess would be Justin.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 12, 2007)

UNVOTE

*Vote: ZEL*

I trust Storm's judgement here.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 15, 2007)

Good Night, Sleep Tight, Everyone Stop Posting.

The town lynches Zelandonia, he was a Mafia Member on the Pro-Mafia side and gets a last gasp.

Awesome job Townies! Keep up the good work. Send in your Power Pms if you have to and you have 24 hours until Night ends.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 16, 2007)

Guten Morgan! 

Last night the mafia was sleeping, so no one was killed. Keep up the good work Townies, you have 72 hours until Day 3 ends.

Justin125 is unfrozen and is now allowed to post again.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 16, 2007)

Okay, so it's me, Storm, Justin, ZF, Triforce, and SL.


Godfather
Mafia
Mason - me
Mason - storm
Cop
Townie


Protown - me, storm, cop, townie
Promafia - godfather, mafia

So Justin, ZF, Triforce, and SL.  2 are town 2 are mafia.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 16, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Okay, so it's me, Storm, Justin, ZF, Triforce, and SL.
> 
> 
> Godfather
> ...


 isn't there only one mafia left?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 17, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no... theres a mafia and a godfather left.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 17, 2007)

I say let's vote off Triforce.  3 people haven't talked much this game, Sl, Justin (even though he was banned for a day), and Triforce.

*Vote*


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 17, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I say let's vote off Triforce.  3 people haven't talked much this game, Sl, Justin (even though he was banned for a day), and Triforce.
> 
> *Vote*


 Maybe you should actually put who you are voting for, to make it more organized. :r


----------



## Justin (Apr 17, 2007)

I had alot to talk about yesterday; wish I could had.


----------



## Triforce3force (Apr 17, 2007)

....I honestly forgot about this game.        

Please, listen to me.  Give me one more day, and I'll prove to you guys that I'm pro-town.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 17, 2007)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> ....I honestly forgot about this game.
> 
> Please, listen to me.  Give me one more day, and I'll prove to you guys that I'm pro-town.


 We don't have one more day... by then, it would be two mafia and 3 pro town, and then we loose. (assuming we do a no lynch)

If we end up lynching a townie, it would be 2 mafia and 2 pro town... and if I remember correctly, that means we loose. 

(this is assuming the mafia actually kills someone this night, not like last night...)

So... we really really need to lynch the right person.


----------



## Justin (Apr 17, 2007)

ZF is correct.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm voting SL
UNVOTE
*Vote: SL*

Okay, SL hasn't talked since Day 1.  And the mafia has only killed once which was when Sl was posting.  Let's vote out Sl because I think he's the godfather.


----------



## Justin (Apr 17, 2007)

Thar be a vary good reasoning but ain't enough for muh vote.


----------



## Triforce3force (Apr 17, 2007)

....crap.  So we need to pull a turnabout, here.

I'm the cop, but my two nights of investigating revealed that S_N and Storm were masons.  (But, it didn't amount to anything, because they already revealed themselves.)

...Some cop job I'm doing.  >_<


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 17, 2007)

Maybe we shouldn't lynch anyone and see what happens.


----------



## Justin (Apr 17, 2007)

VOTE: Triforce3force

Don't you think that's a little easy of a claim considering they claimed that themselves?


----------



## Justin (Apr 17, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Maybe we shouldn't lynch anyone and see what happens.


 :|

Mafia win if they kill tonight and we lynch a townie.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 17, 2007)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> ....crap.  So we need to pull a turnabout, here.
> 
> I'm the cop, but my two nights of investigating revealed that S_N and Storm were masons.  (But, it didn't amount to anything, because they already revealed themselves.)
> 
> ...Some cop job I'm doing.  >_<


 or, you could be saying that to act like a cop because they said they were mason, so you could just say that you investigated them and got that they were mason.


----------



## Justin (Apr 17, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You read my thoughts.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 17, 2007)

Vote Count: 

SL: I
TF: I 
4 to lynch.


----------



## Triforce3force (Apr 17, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 17, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They didn't do anything last night, we could get lucky.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 17, 2007)

Vote Count!!!

TF: II
SL: I


----------



## Justin (Apr 17, 2007)

Say it with me!

*<big><big><big><big><big><big>VOTE: TRIFORCE3FORCE</big></big></big></big></big></big>*<big>


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 17, 2007)

I think Justin just broke a rule!

he edited OCM's post!

Maybe he was trying to hide something!


----------



## Tyler (Apr 17, 2007)

No, I posted something that I shouldn't have posted. It has nothing to do with roles or who's who. Ignore that whole fact.

Sorry guys.


----------



## Justin (Apr 17, 2007)

back to the game


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 17, 2007)

back to the game


----------



## Triforce3force (Apr 17, 2007)

What proof do you have?  Proof is everything!

You are making a mistake, a very grave one!  I'm the cop! 

I cannot stress this enough!



*points dramatically at Justin*

He's the mafia!  The mafia, I tell you!  Incrimating a cop like that!


----------



## Justin (Apr 17, 2007)

It's incredibly easy to claim the way you did. Convenient you 'supposedly' inspected the people who were already claimed, eh?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 17, 2007)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> What proof do you have?  Proof is everything!
> 
> You are making a mistake, a very grave one!  I'm the cop!
> 
> ...


 *insert phoenix wright quote*

You happen to have investigated both the people that said what they were? 

I call that proof, but where is your proof that justin is mafia? Didn't you just say proof is everything?


----------



## Triforce3force (Apr 17, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> It's incredibly easy to claim the way you did. Convenient you 'supposedly' inspected the people who were already claimed, eh?


 I have horrible luck, dang it!  There's no way I can claim it, short of posting the PM, and subsequently being banned.  But if there is no other alternative, I shall have to.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 17, 2007)

Tri I do suggest you DON'T do that. I mean, if you don't want to play mafia forever just to prove them right or wrong in ONE game is kinda pointless...


----------



## Triforce3force (Apr 17, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Tri I do suggest you DON'T do that.


 Yes, yes, I know.  I won't

....But I'm running out of options.


----------



## Triforce3force (Apr 17, 2007)

^Ah, you added to your post.

I won't do that, but please.  Trust me.

The truth always finds a way to reveal itself.  And that won't happen by incrimating me.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 17, 2007)

I'd perfer it that you not break a rule and just find another option. Mafia is tough like that but cheating does nothing.


----------



## Triforce3force (Apr 17, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I'd perfer it that you not break a rule and just find another option. Mafia is tough like that but cheating does nothing.


 I won't.  I have made my choice.


*sigh*  If they want to convict me, they shall.

But by doing that, they will bring their downfall.


----------



## Justin (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello anyone?


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't think it is T3F.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 17, 2007)

Guys vote out Sl.  I explained it in my previous post.  The mafia haven't lynched since Day 1 which was when SL was posting let's get him while he has forgot about the game.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 17, 2007)

Triforce, I suggest investigating Justin tonight, I trust you're the cop.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 17, 2007)

Maybe SN is right

VOTE: SL


----------



## Triforce3force (Apr 18, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Triforce, I suggest investigating Justin tonight, I trust you're the cop.


 Thank you, that's what I was planning to do.

*VOTE: SHADOW_]


I agree with your logic for voting him out, Super_Naruto.*


----------



## Justin (Apr 18, 2007)

ARR!

Stop right thar; the next vote is a lynnnnnch!


----------



## Triforce3force (Apr 18, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> ARR!
> 
> Stop right thar; the next vote is a lynnnnnch!


 But why do you insist on voting for me, when you have another person instead? 

 In my (slightly biased) views, S_L is more suspicious than myself.  He hasn't been on, and I agree with Super_Naruto's reasoning.


----------



## Justin (Apr 18, 2007)

I know I'm going to be awfully a huge suspect if we do get another day but...

<big><big><big><big>*smashes hammer*</big></big>

*<big><big><big><big><big><big>VOTE: SHADOW_LINK_92</big></big></big></big></big></big>*<big></big><big></big></big>


----------



## Tyler (Apr 18, 2007)

Alas, you have made thy mind up, so I must make mine. Uhh... Bye Person. 

"Good Good, keep up the good work townies. Your making a godfathers job, much much more easier. Tonight I will make a move, you won't forget."

The town lynches Shadow_Link_92, he was a Townie on the Pro-Town side and gets a last gasp.

Uh oh! You lost a townie. That could be your last mistake if the mafia isn't sleeping!


----------



## Tyler (Apr 18, 2007)

Good Morning. Man that was a quick night.

"I wants this one _d_ead, send a car or a _m_urder or a hitman or whatever! KILL KILL KILL"

The godfather has decided to kill Triforce3force who was a Cop on the Pro-Town side.

Mafia Game 8 is officially over, with Pro-Mafia winning. The following roles were. 

Justin125 - Godfather
Zelandonia - Mafia
ZELDAFREAK104 - Mafia
Triforce3force - Cop
STORMCOMMANDER - Mason
Super_Naruto - Mason
ac1983fan - Townie
Sephorith - Townie
Shadow_Link_92 - Townie

Congrats to all survivors and the winning side.


----------



## Justin (Apr 18, 2007)

+++GO GODFATHER+++


----------



## Triforce3force (Apr 18, 2007)

What?  Hmm.....that turned out badly.  <_< 


BUT I WAS THE COP!  SO HA!


----------



## Justin (Apr 18, 2007)

I remind you all, COME ONE COME ALL!

SUPERHERO MAFIA!


----------



## Tyler (Apr 18, 2007)

And ZELDA MAFIA!!!!!


----------



## Triforce3force (Apr 18, 2007)

On to Zelda Mafia!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 18, 2007)

woot! we win


----------



## Justin (Apr 18, 2007)

Me and ZF were enjoying laughing at how you guys didn't notice this:

There wasn't a kill that night because I was frozen. :/


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 18, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Me and ZF were enjoying laughing at how you guys didn't notice this:
> 
> There wasn't a kill that night because I was frozen. :/


 Yep, I thought we were screwed after that.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 18, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Me and ZF were enjoying laughing at how you guys didn't notice this:
> 
> There wasn't a kill that night because I was frozen. :/


It was perfectly logical of us to assume SL since he wasn't here either.

And Justin, you were almost voted by the way.

Odd: Teh Lock, the games ova!


----------

